# Patio - No Deposit No Return bottles



## RCO (Oct 26, 2017)

another recent find was a pair of Patio no deposit no return bottles , have to be Canadian as they have French and English on them .  

found them at the dump but not a dig find , they were in the re- use building , which I might of mentioned before its like a "free " yard sale where people can leave things , I'm glad whoever found them didn't just throw them in the recycling . 


from what I can find on Patio as it started out as a diet cola but that ended and became diet pepsi . however the patio brand remained until the early 70's and they bottled some other flavours like orange and grape , which is what I suspect these were for 

but I haven't ever seen a patio no deposit bottle before , which is why I  grabbed them when I saw them at the dump .


----------



## RCO (Oct 26, 2017)

another picture of the patio bottles


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 26, 2017)

Those are great! I collect Patio's and have one of that style. But mine is not Canadian. They made a 10 oz and a 16 oz American. Mine is 16 oz. They had at least 5 different flavors.



My other Patio's.



more


----------



## RCO (Oct 26, 2017)

both patio's I found are 10 oz , is a few minor differences between US and Canadian one I can spot ,  no R under patio ,  says 10 fl oz No deposit No return ( instead of just no return )  , also more embossing on the glass around patio . 

I really have no idea how common or uncommon the 2 bottles I found are as I haven't seen them before but don't really collect a lot of no deposit bottles other than ones I happen to find when searching around here


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 26, 2017)

I believe these embossed ones are harder to find than the ACL's. So those are good ones.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 26, 2017)

I've never seen those before either.  Canadian NDNR bottles from smaller brands and Canadian Patio bottles are both fairly uncommon finds, so I imagine that those are not super easy to find.  Nice ones!


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 27, 2017)

Cool!...nice finds, especially when they are free! I'm not sure if I've seen them before or not, but I don't have one in my collection.


----------



## RCO (Oct 27, 2017)

Canadacan said:


> Cool!...nice finds, especially when they are free! I'm not sure if I've seen them before or not, but I don't have one in my collection.



i'm pretty sure I haven't seen them before either , but I wouldn't go thru every no deposit bottle I saw at every antique mall I've been to and look thru them in detail .


----------



## RCO (Oct 27, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> I've never seen those before either.  Canadian NDNR bottles from smaller brands and Canadian Patio bottles are both fairly uncommon finds, so I imagine that those are not super easy to find.  Nice ones!



I was looking thru the no deposit bottles I have stored in the garage and most are pepsi , coca cola and fresca . I also have a Tab , Sprite , 7 up , schweepes , diet pepsi . there is a few others I've seen like Fanta , mountain dew  and orange crush but never found yet 

patio wasn't even on my radar as a no deposit bottle to watch out for I never knew it existed till I found these 2


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 28, 2017)

I have also seen a Teem, I have a paper label Hires but have not seen it in an embossed version. Coke and Pepsi were the dominators for NDNR... and several sizes/variations.


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 28, 2017)

I also have a collection of 'Teem's' including a NDNR embossed one. And a few 7up NDNR as well.


----------



## RCO (Oct 29, 2017)

Canadacan said:


> I have also seen a Teem, I have a paper label Hires but have not seen it in an embossed version. Coke and Pepsi were the dominators for NDNR... and several sizes/variations.



I was in some local antique malls on the weekend , every single NDNR bottle I saw were for coke and pepsi , might of also saw 1 , 7 up  but nothing else at all . even the value village had a coke no deposit and wanted $2.99 for it


----------



## RCO (Oct 29, 2017)

iggyworf said:


> I also have a collection of 'Teem's' including a NDNR embossed one. And a few 7up NDNR as well.



I have some teem bottles that I found swimming but don't have a NDNR bottle


----------



## WesternPA-collector (May 14, 2018)

Really like the diamond embossing of the Patio bottles. They are a new brand to me.


----------

